

Ask HN: API as a service - atlbeer

I&#x27;m working in a group that has a homegrown ecosystem of in house developed applications and vendor apps. The interconnects between this system have been developed over a decade with different teams, technologies and methodologies (some API, some report passing, some cross application direct DB access).<p>This obviously has become a tangled web of systems which are so tightly intertwined all of the systems are now an immovable block of mud which can&#x27;t move. You can&#x27;t upgrade one system without breaking some backwards compatibility between another.<p>The homegrown system is about to undergo a large rewrite but, instead of just recreating the same tangled web of interconnect methodologies I&#x27;d like to create an API (or ESB) layer abstracting the systems from each other to allow for the ecosystem to evolve in a more sensible fashion.<p>We could develop this internally but, writing a system just to handle mostly boiler plate: documentation, registration, discovery, monitoring, authentication, rate-limiting, etc seems like a misuse of development resources instead of creating larger business value.<p>Before starting a formal RFI&#x2F;P process, does HN have any suggestions of companies which could provide that abstraction layer as a service (hosted internally only, sorry)
======
johns
Kong from Mashape perhaps?

Be sure to test/monitor with Runscope too :)

